# North Branch Of The Augres River



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

Looking at a cottage on the river. is it any good? I am looking at the cottage more for the duck hunting in the area but steelheading in the spring is cool to.


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

hmmm.. give me some specifics about where the north branch of the augres is.. as Im not exactly sure about its location?!  Is it part of the main branch or east branch? Im sure I know it as another name just never heard anyone call it north branch before.. what area its in etc etc.. Im gonna be building a layout boat this fall for hunting the bay in front of my place off Pt AuGres, are you familar with them at all?

Joe


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey Joe Where On Point Augres Are You, Our Place Is Off Of Point Lookout Right Off Of Cressent St. We Need To Hook Up Some Time.

Carl


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

> _Originally posted by sideshow _
> *hmmm.. give me some specifics about where the north branch of the augres is..
> 
> *


 I am just going by what is on the realtors sheet. I might get up that way this weekend. Will post more when I find out. Thanks.


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

That's funny, my ex-girlfriend's place IS Point Lookout - right there on the very tip of the point, the left side of her lawn is Huron and the right side of her lawn is the Bay. Some of the best fishing in the Bay is right off her front lawn, no matter what time of year it is, especially in the spring for walleye, and summer for smallies. Lots of ducks also. 

I've never heard of the N Branch of the Au Gres though.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I wonder if he's talking about Hope Creek?

Either way, all the tribs of the AuGres and EBOTAG, have some trout in them, but are very small, and choked with brush. Not to mention none are navigable and run through mostly private property, therefore are not wadeable without permission.

All that being said, the area is great, lots of good fishing, nice scenery and reasonably priced.


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

That all depends on how fast you can run... as long as you take a fat fishing partner along.

sideshow


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm pretty slow myself! I'll knock on doors if I want to fish it that badly!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

BTW, I'll be in the Rifle River Rec. Area for opener. Anyone else gonna be up that way?


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

I may be in the general area... within 20 or so miles.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

yea, Thats pretty general! LOL

It may be another slow opener with the cold temps, but it'll be fun anyway!


----------

